# Deer Hunter, the 2005 Season PC Game



## TritonBill

Anyone seen or planning on ordering "Deer Hunter 2005 The Season" for the PC. It has a multiplayer feature to it that I think would be fun. I'm hoping we can get a Deer Hunter League going on for OGF people as well as a Trophy Bass League. Something to do in the winter when the snow is flying....

This game doesn't come out till 9/28. You'll be able to order it online then and probably will find it at Best Buy. It will take a few weeks, maybe even Late October to find it at Walmart. This will be the latest and greatest in Deer Hunting games released.

I'll talk to the owners and see what they think.


----------



## Procraftboats21

great ideas Bill, I'm going to pick it up soon as I see it. I'm always lookin' for something to do in the winter months.


----------



## TritonBill

This is a great game! My wife and I have both been playing each other and also online. This is definately as close as it gets to the real thing! It's a great game. Hopefully some of you guys will get it and then we can play online.


----------



## JohnBoat

How much does this one cost? I'll probably pick it up this weekend while I'm home from school. I'd love to get an online league going!


----------



## Guest

Id be up for it if we could get some more people playing. I also have deer hunter 4, 5, and deer hunter 2003. In my opionion deer hunter 4 and 5 are far better than 2003.


----------



## TritonBill

It's only 20 bucks. Sure is a lot of fun!!!


----------



## TritonBill

Found a buck , it's pretty far off so I'm going to call it in...










It doesn't suspect anything yet... i'm downwind from it.










Called it in close...










Took the shot and what a lousy shot it was..had to shoot at it several times... just like in real life! Nice 9 point mule buck through, this was in Utah.


----------



## Procraftboats21

nice pics, the game looks awesome. I'd work on the shooting though


----------



## JohnBoat

I now have DH 5, if you ever want to play online give me a shout


----------



## TritonBill

Anyone pick up this game yet? JohnBoat, I can play online anytime. My player character is currently ranked 57.20. You did get Deer Hunter 2005: The season right?


----------



## JohnBoat

Yes, DeerHuneter 5..I really like hunting the Illinois map, very realistic


----------



## TritonBill

I was playing the Illinois map last night Post-Rut. There was snow on the ground. I could NOT find any bucks! Play Illinois, at expert level, post-rut and let me know if you find some bucks! My wife and I both noticed we were having a hard time.

I like Georgia and Utah, those are my favorite areas to hunt.


----------

